# Another System Update



## dch921 (Jun 7, 2011)

Just got this update. Its pretty small haven't installed it yet wondering if its just an update to Google search to remove on device searches.


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

I think its mainly bug fixes and more "butter" search is unaffected. Took it the day I got my nexus.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dch921 (Jun 7, 2011)

I already got the first one that was around 12mb this one is only 856kb didn't realize a 2nd update was released


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

I saw that too, but since I was rooted and cwm recovery was installed, the updated said it failed, but when I checked for updates again, it was gone.

I was already on 1.4.1.


----------



## cheami (Dec 16, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> I saw that too, but since I was rooted and cwm recovery was installed, the updated said it failed, but when I checked for updates again, it was gone.
> 
> I was already on 1.4.1.


Same boat here.


----------



## dch921 (Jun 7, 2011)

Here is the update I got but haven't tried installing yet

https://www.box.com/shared/d9809b20233a76b94931


----------

